# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  متنفس لنـآ !!

## كبرياء

*[ كل مآ نحن عليه .. هو ثمرة مآ فكرنآ فيه !*
*                                                  الفيلسوف : بوذل!*




*ببسآطه .. كنت أبحث عمآ سيشعرني بالسعـآده ..* 
*أشعر بالملل رغم كثرة مآ علي فعله ..* 
*وتنتآبني مشآعر باليأس رغم أنني لم أبدأ ..* 
*حين شعرت بذلك الشعور .. خفت من نفسي ..* 
*فأنآ سيئه للغآيه حين أشعر باليآس ..* 
*وقد يصل الأمر بي إلى ترك الأمور على نصآبهآ السيئ والآستغرآق بالنوم محآولة للنسيآن  ..* 
*أو أن أزيد الأمر سوءً  ..* 
*حينهآ .. حآولت تدآرك نفسي .. بزفرة أوكسجين .. و الابتسآمة والتفكير بمدى تفآهة ذآك* 
*الشعور الذي يقطنني دون سبب !*
*هي تلك .. أزمة الآمتحآنآت .. بدآت تطرق بابي ..* 
*ورغم أنني طوآل تلك الأسآبيع .. كنت أعمل بجد .. ولآ أشعر بالضيآع هنآ أو هنآك ..* 
*لكننآ كالعـآده .. حين تطرق علينآ الأمتحآنآت أبوآبآ ..* 
*حتى شعور الوحده يرآودنآ ..* 
*هنآ .. متصفحي يرفض الأحرف اليآئسه ..* 
*ويبعث لصفآء أروآحنـآ النقآء والشعور بالأمل ..* 
*دعونـآ نفكر بإيجآبيه .. ونبعد كل الأفكآر السيئه ..* 
*بالنسبه لي .. لآ أود أن ينزل حتى معدلي ..* 
*بل أود أن أرفعه ..* 
*وسأطمع وأطمح بالمزيد ..* 
*.. متصفحنـآ المجنون هنآ ..* 
*هو للتنفيس عمآ يرآودك ..* 
*بطريييييقة أيجآبيه .. أكرر ..* 
*أرفض كل الأحرف البآئسه والفآتره ..* 
*كـ رفضي لعبآرآت الشكر ..* 
*كل مـآعليكم فعله ..* 
*هو أستنشآق بعضآ من أوكسجين ..* 
*جهزوآ أورآقكم الصآفيه ..* 
*وأقلآمكم الإيجآبيه ..* 
*ودعونـآ نفصح عن إنجآزآتنآ وشعورنآ بإيجآبيه ..* 
*سأبدآ .. بعد قليل !!* 

[ همسسه : بقلمي!  :toung:

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-26-2011)

----------


## كبرياء

*هـآإيوو ..ْ*
*بالبدآيه أتمنى مآ ينقلب الموضوع شآت ..* 
*يعني كل شخص فينآ يفضفض بدون مآ يسآل شخص آخر ..* 

*أممم أول شي خـآطري أقول لكم أن الحيآه بدون نت صحيح انهـآ مو حلوه ..* 
*بس تخليك تنجزين مليوون شغله ههه ..* 
*أنـآ صآر لي 3 أيـآم بدون نت <~ مدري حسيتوآ بغيآبي أو لآ ..* 

*أنجزت أشيـآء وآآجد ..* 
*ذآكرت .. ورتبت كركبة غرفتي وجهآزي هههه ..* 
*حتى صرت أمـآرس نوعين من الريآضه وقررت أخفف من الببسي تدريجيآ لين أتركه ..* 
*<~ أللي يشوفك كآتبه هالكلام بيقول دبه هه !*

*مـآعلييينـآ من هالكلام هذآ كله ..* 
*خوفي أنـآ الي اقلب الموضوع هذره مـآلهآ دآعي وينحذف زوبآله هآع ..* 

*نفسيآ أنـآ الحمدلله تمـآإم عـآل العـآل ..* 
*بكره عندي أمتحـآن نثرررر ..* 
*وهالمـآده دكتورهـآ شرير جدآ ..* 
*مآدري وش الحكمه من الكوز قبل الامتحان الشهري بيوم!*
*مـآعلينـآ بنجـآريه وبنذآكر ..* 
*عـآد أنـآ ذآكرت بالكليه ملزمتين من أصل 4 ..*
*وخـآطري بالنوم!!*
*بنـآم بس سسسـآعه وصحوني طيب!*
*بعد السآعه بجي أوريكم وجهي وأذآكر ..* 
*وأشووف أنجـآزي بهالمـآده .. !!*


*أممم إأي وبس ..* 
*سلآإأم!*

----------


## كبرياء

*نمتوآ معـي يعني ؟؟!*
*أممم مـآعلينـآ .. !*
*جهزت لي ألوآني الحلوه ..<<~ بصور عفستي لكم بيوم من الأيآم ههه ...* 
*ويللا ..* 
*Studying !*

*سـآعه وأششوف أنجـآزي ..!*

----------


## نُون

*يومي :-*

*محاضرة في 10:30 ،* 
*أعقبها* *اختباران /* 

*الأول - ساعة 1 -* 

*[ .. ترآها عادة من يجي اختبار تشتغل اسناني* *- حآجة تقرف و اللهِ -  ..* 
*لكن رغم الخوف ، و ألم سِنِّي المفاجئ البارح* *إلا أنه هالإختبار أنعشني جداً ؛* 
*الحمدللهـ ، و لا أحلى ..* 
*حتى طلعت و أنا اقول :- الله يرحم أيامك يا هاشم بالخير  << قصة د.هآشم ما تنطرى !* 

*الثاني - ساعة 3 -*

*[ .. رآئع ؛ لكن حصل موقف حسيت إني مضطرة ارتكب جريمة ؛ لكن زين مني تماسكت* 
*<< احم احم* 
*و بعدين - أهم شي تقديمي ، و عزة نفسي << دخل العزة بالموقف اللي صار* 
*و أهم شي إن الزفت اللي نرفزتني بألف طقآق‘*

*.*
*.*

*يوم طويل ؛ الصداع مافكني ، و ألم سنِّي الرآيح الجآي !* 
*من الصباح للمساآ .. لكن اضطريت أحب هاليوم لطوله ، و عرضه ،* 
*و لأنه يوم باختبارين << حآجة سبيشل يعني زمآن عن الإختبارين بيوم  الله يجيرنا‘*


*/ أفكرُ في تركِ البيبسي و الإتجاهِ نحوَ البُنّ لأنني لا أُهوَاه / << مُعادلَة بَخيسَة* 



*بالتوفيق جميعاً‘*

*كبريآء :-*
* ..*

----------


## نُون

*يَوْمي :* 

*الثلاثاء ؛ أقصَر أيامِي الدراسيّة لِـ هذا الفصل/ لولا النُعاس المُتأرجح فَوقَ رأسي !* 
*- مو مآل دوام صباحي ..  -* 
*.* 
*أَطرَف ما حصَل اليوم :-* 
*أَنَّ النعاس لم يَغلبني إلا نِهاية المُحاضرة ؛ أعجوبة ، معجزة*  
*.* 
*خَرْبشة لِطرد النُعاس ؛ خوفَ هبوطِه :-* 
غَابَ ..
بَعدَ أنْ أوْدَعَ جَنين الهوى ؛
بِـ جَوفي ! 
. 
كَانَ عُتْمَةً ؛
وَ كنتُ أقصدهَا حِينَ / أَبْكِي ! 
*.* 
*مَوْقف تَافِه :-* 
*كْنتُ جَالسةً لِوحدي برهةً من الزمن ؛ على مقْعَدٍ مِن مَقاعدِ الجَامعة الخَارجيّة ..*
*فانضمتْ إِليَّ حَمقاءٌ - مُسترجلة - بدوية ! وَ صَاحبةً لَها ،*
*لَمْ أُلقي لَهما بَالاً ؛ فأنشدت إحداهُنَّ شِعراً ترحيبياً ..*
*نَهَضتُ مُغادرَة المكان [ اشمئزت نفسي جِداً ] ؛ فـ .. -* 
*نطقت الأخرى :*
*بلاتس قمتي عنا ؟ خلتس !*
*ردت الأولى :*
*منتس يالأذية قرفتي البنت فينا ،* 
*تطلعت ناحيتها و ابتسمتُ ابتسامة امتنان لأنها فهمتني جيداً جداً ..*
*و غادرتُ المكان ، و - ما اكذب لو قلت إني ما كنت ارجف بداخلي -* 


*حَسنة الموقف / لا تُلقي بالاُ للسفهاء ، و بسفههم الأول سيرحلون :)* 
*.* 
*قَبْلَ المُغادرة :-* 
*هاتفي يرجو إشباعه أو سَيُعلنْ الإضراب* 
*" البطارية ضعيفة "*
 :cheesy:  
*.* 
*أروع خِصالِ الثلاثاء :-* 
*أنهُ جالبٌ لـ الأربعَاء ؛*
*حبيبي القديم ، و ملاذي الجميل ! و يوم ( أووفي )*  

*- إجازةً سعيدة -* 
 :bigsmile:

----------


## Sweet Magic

مرحبا 

يوماً طفولي اقضيه كل ثلاثاء 

بجمال الاطفال وبراءتهم 

والصبر الذي نحتاجة حتى نتحمل شقاوة  26 طفل في صف واحد 

كنت متمتعة كثيراً مع تحضير سلطة الفواكة معهم  ولهم 

ولكن عند خروجي لمنزلي  

تصتدم بي تلك التي...  مضحك ان قلت لكم اني اخاف من نظراتها  

واعرف انها كانت تقصد ذلك التصادم الذي ابعد عني كل تلك السعادة والبراءة  

ليتها تتعلم لو القليل من  براءة الاطفال 

ورد .. لكــ كبرياء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


كان يوم القراءة العالمي بالنسبة لي.... :bigsmile: 
وهذا أكبر انجاز حصدته في يومي ..ولله الحمد ..





بداية اليوم..

كان الوضع مُرتطم بالركود..!! حتى كادت البرودة أن تسري بكل الاجواء لدي..


بحثتُ عن شيئ أهواه لأفرغ فيه بعض شحناتي...فتحتُ رواية (كتاب من كُتب العزية اللي عند أمي)


والحمد لله وصلت لشيئ مُرضي إن شاء الله عند سيدة النساء..والوديعة الطاهرة صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ..


وسبحان الله وكأني على موعد ويا الزهراء ......

في ليلتي ...صادفني كتاب عن بيان خطبة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها..

قرأت شيئ من الخطبة ..شيئ من صفاتها ومميزاتها..

لسى ماخضت بشرح وتفسير كلمات الخطبة ..بس الحمد لله حسيت بارتياح ببركة الزهراء..









امممم شيئ آخر أحاول انجازه..

احتاج أن أكون أكثر صبراً في شؤوني الحياتية ....

أنا في مُنتصف الطريق......ولازلتُ أحاول....








كبرياء 

لكِ الدعاء يمتد..

----------


## عنيده

السلام عليكم ..

كبرياء يا ربي فكره تهبل ..

ما ادري شقول ..

غير شكرا ..

و فعلا محتاجه هالصفحه تكون متنفس لنا ..

يعطيج العافيه ..

انتظروني ..

موفقين ..

----------


## عنيده

اليوم الاربعاء ..

7 - 4 2010 
اليوم مدرسه علي بس ما رحت غبت .. 
لانه مريضه .. 
صايدني تسمم من اخوي جايب لي سندويشه ما ادري من وين و صادني تسمم .. 
الله يبعده عنكم بس .. 
اشتقت الى ربعي لانه امس بعد رجعت من المدرسه وما شفتهم .. 
بس اليوم الحصص علينا كثيره سبع حصص كريهه .. 
يعني يوم ممل اذا رحت المدرسه .. 
بس كان روعه قعدت بالبيت .. 
و رتبتت غرفتي .. 
و اكسسواراتي عقبال الملابس .. 
و قعدت ع النت و صدت لي كم موضوع من عند الحلوه انين .. 
و شاركت فيها .. 
و الحين بقوم اصلي و اذاكر لانه بكره عندي امتحان حبيب قلبي اجا اربع دروس .. 
يا حبي الى هذي الماده .. 
يلا سي يو بعد الدراسه ..

و ايه صح نسيت اقول ليكم عيد ميلاد بنت خالتي اليوم وتوام روحي ..

بعدين اخبركم شنو سويت ..

موفقين ..

----------


## كبرياء

***يآهلآ وغلآ فييكم ..!*
*وتوآجدكم الحـلوو ..~*
*طبعـآ أنـآ حـآطه ببـآلي أنو مـآرآح أرد ع وحده وحده هنـآ ..* 
*لآن هالمكآن لنـآ .. مـآ هو موضوعـي  ..* 

**

*أتركونآ من هالخربوطه الي فوق ..* 
*اليوم الربووع !*
*ونـآإسسه مووت  ..* 
*أول شي أمس الليل كنت بزوآج بنت عمي :)*
*ومآرجعنـآ إلآ متـآخر مره ..* 
*وكلو نفر نـآوي يغيب ومرتب وضعه !*
*إلآ أنـآ !!*
*ورآإي إأمتحـآإن من السسـآعه 8  ..* 
*طبعـآ الحمدلله إني مذآكرته قبل ..* 
*رآجعته ع السريع بالسـيـآره ..* 
*وأمتحنته والحمدلله كـآن مره سسهـل ..* 
*ربي يسهل على دكتورنـآ ويوفقه مثل مـآهو مسهل علينـآ ..*
*بعد الأمتحـآن بربـع سـآعه كـآن عندي محـآضرتين !*
*ويـآنـآس قلت ببـآلي والله لو أحضر بطفي بالنص مـآقدر هههه* 
*وقررت إني مـآ أحضر وأخذه بريك ولعب :) <<~ باللعب شـآطره هآع  ..* 
*والي خلآني مبسوطه مرره هههه* 
*أن المحآضره الاولى مـآجآت المرآقبه ومـآتسجل علي غيـآب  ..* 
*والثآنيه حضروني البنآت  ..*
*وأنـآ طررت البيت بدددري أدور وين السسريير  !*
*طييرآإن الخلييج الحين بشتغل ع موضوعي إلي مأآبيخلص*

----------


## عنيده

_السلام .._

_انا اليوم بعد ما خبرتكم اني براجع ما قدرت زاد علي الالم .._

_عاد قلت يا بنيه قومي روحي المستشفى و فعلا رحت حطوا علي سيلان وطقوني ابراءه .._

_و صرت الحمدالله بخير .._

_و قبل الصلاه رحت شريت كيكه حق بنت خالتي .._

_و سويت ليها حفله صغنونه .._

_استانست عليها كثير .._

_و توني راجعه الحين متكسره ازيد .._

_انا ادري بروحي في المناسبات اللي اكون مخططه ليها امرض لازم .._

_بس يلا الحمدالله ع الصحه .._

_بكره علي اختبار  .._

_اجا وما درست ليه .._

_بس ان شاء الله اقدر اسوي زين .._

_هو سهل بس بعد يبى ليه .._

_ان شاء الله بكره وحده من الحلوات المعلمات تغيب عشان ندرس في حصتها .._

_بس يلا انا معتمده ع الله .._

_بعد ما تدرون يمكن بكره معلمه اجا تغيب .._

_المووهم .._

_اذا صار شي جديد اخبركم .._

_يلا سي يو .._

_موفقين .._

----------


## عنيده

اليوم الخميس

8 - 4 - 2010

الساعد 12 باليل ..

حاسبوا توه جاي الخميس ..

راح اروح احين انام ..

بكره مدرسه يا ناس ظلم ليش مسوين الخميس نداوم يا ريت انا سعوديه ..

ابي اصير سعوديه بس عشان بكره عندكم اجازه ..

المووهم ما عليكم مني ..

انا مخرفه شوي ..

يلا عجل مع السلامه ..

نشوفكم بكره الساعه 1 ونص الظهر و بعده ويك اند احسن شي ..

يلا تصبحون ع خير يا اللي عندكم بكره اجازه >>حاقده بقووهــ

موفقين ..

----------


## عنيده

السلام ..

8-4-2010

2:22

شخباركم شمسوين ؟؟

هذاني رجعت من السكوول ..

مستانسه حدي يومين اجازه وااي ..

و ابشركم معلمه الاجا غايبه ..

الحمدالله ..

و الى اخر لحضه كنت خايفه ..

بس شفتوا شلون ..

طلعت الدعاوي مالتي مستجابه ..

اذا تبون شي تعالوا بدعي ليكم ..

بس من الحين بقول ليكم ...

ع حسب شنو تعطوني خخخ ..

لا تخاذون ع حجي تره انا مخرفه ..

تعبانه حدي ..

و النوم واصل حده ..

بس بعد مستانسه ..

و علي يوم الاحد اختبارين اجا الا مو مفتكه منه و علم اللي ما اشتهيه ..

بس يلا اخر كوري ادعوا لي و انا بدعي الى روحي بعد ..

بعد دعواتي مستجابه ..

المووهم ..

انا الحين بقوم اناااام الى الاذان باذن الله ..

و بعدها ارد اقول ليكم شسوي ..

انا سمعت الواحد يسوي و يجي يقول ..

انا لا اقول بعدين اسوي ..

المووهم يلا باايز ..

----------


## كبرياء

*اليوم : الخميس !*
*عندي يومـ السبت أمتحـآإن شعر !*
*ورآح أبدآ من صبآح الجمعه أن شآلله ..~*
*فمـآ رآح أسهر اليوم :)*
*لأنو نفسيتي بالصبح تصير عـآأل العـآل !*
*ألقآكم بكرهـ ..* 
*بطير البحر :)*

----------


## عنيده

السلاام ..

اليوم الجمعه ..

12:48 صباحاا ..

شخباركم ؟؟

نفس ما خبرتكم رحت نمت ..

لما قعدت من النوم صليت ..

قعدت وياه بيتنا شويه نسولف ..

ع الساعه تسع طلعنا ..

رحنا السيتي سنتر درنا انا و اخوي و اختي ..

تمشينا وما كنا نبي فاست فود ..

و ما حصلنا مطعم عدل كله مجربينه وما لنا خلق ..

رحنا مطعم جديد ..

توه فاتح هادى و حلوو ..

و توني الحين راجعه 12:30

بس وناسه يعني ..

و تعبانه حدي بقعد ع المسن شوي ..

و برد اروح اناام ..

بكره بيجون بيت عمتي يعني بيكون البيت زحمه ..

لازم نجهز عزيمه ..

يلا تصبحون ع خير ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

متنفس راائع اتمنى ان نستفيد منه جميعا
لي عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## عنيده

_السلام .._

_اصبحنا و اصبح الملك لله .._

_توهم جاين بيت عمتي .._

_عبالي عزيمه ع الغداء .._

_لكن طلعت ع عشا .._

_احين بنطلع يم يم تري نتغدى .._

_و علي اختبار اجا يوم الاحد .._

_قعدت من الصبح قبل ما يجون عشان اراجع .._

_لكن وصلت الدرس الثاني و جوا .._

_ما قدرت اكمل .._

_ان شاء الله بعد الطلعه و الغداء .._

_انتثبر في غرفتي بروحي و اراجع .._

_سي يو عقب الغداء .._

_موفقين .._

----------


## عنيده

*مساء الخير ..*

*من زمان عني هالصفحه اشتقت لها الصراحه ...*

*لانه فعلا كنت اتمنى يكون في المنتدى صفحه تكون متنفس لنا ..*

*الموووهم ..*

*انا اليوم رحت المدرسه داايخه حدي ..*

*و قررنا انه نغيب بكره لانه بعد بكره امتحان منتصف ادر ..*

*و يبي له حفظ ..*

*يعني بكره اجازه من جذي للحين ما رقدت ..*

*الموووهم انا اليوم دايخه ما اقدر اهذر ..*

*راح اكمل لكم بكره الصبح باذن الله ..*

*يلا مع السلامه ..*

*تصبحون ع خير ..*

----------


## نُون

*.

أنْهَيْتُ هَذا الأسبُوع ثَلاثةُ اخْتبَاراتٍ مُرْهِقة !



الأوَّل يوم الأحَد : 
التخَاطُب و اضطِرابَات النُطق وَ الكَلام ، 1 م
كَانَ جَميلاً ؛ 
لَولا أنَّ أجْزَاءهُ الستّة الطَويلَة المُملَّة [ نقصت علي الشي اللي اسمه إجازة .. 

.
الثّاني يَوْم الأثنين :
تَوجيه و ارْشاد ذَوي الإحتَياجات الخاصة ، 10:30 ص
كَان ( حلو بس مش كثير ؛ لكن الحمدلله .. 

.الثالث اليوم :
مهارات لُغوية ، 8 ص
رائع جِداً .. و خفيف دم 

.
أما طقوس المذاكرة / حَدِّث و لا حَرَج : 
مُذاكرة فصل و - اللي عمره مايشاهد تلفزيون صار يشاهد - يعني قلت زمآن عن أم البنآت ! 
و مُذاكرة فصلين و [ مُشكلة إذا اشتهيت شي .. تضل مركز معه و تهذي بدون فايدة ، 
و سديت الشهية بمآنجو و رمآن ! 
رجعت ذاكرت صفحتين و جآني نوم  / و بعدين طقت برآسي أكشخ لنفسي و للمذآكرة 
و أخيراً أنهيت المناهج الثلاثة / مِن روحي طلعت 




[ مُشكلة إذا تذاكر و يجيك عرض مُغري لشم هوا + عشا يفتح النفس + طيرآن بالجو 
من برآ كنت أقول : وخروا عني عندي اختبآر ؛ لا تحآولون ماشي روحة معآكم ، 
و بداخلي أقول : الله أم الونآسهـ ، 
رجعت 12:30 ذآكرت / المُتبقي / ، و واصلت للفجر ، راجعت .. ثم 
دخلت الإختبار 8 و الحمدلله كآن زين وآجد .. 




اليوم / تحررت من الهم 
[ نفسي أنام لي 20 سآعة مآنمت ، بس أخاف الإجازة تخلص .. !
و نفسي بموكآ من إيدي ، و المطبخ أحسهـ بعيييد ههههـ 
نفسي أجلس هنآ ، لي زمآن ..
نفسي أكلم نآسات و أشوف نآسات [ أُخَر ]
نفسي و نفسي !

.

ثمرَة اسْبُوع الهَم المُذاكرة / 
هَدية مِن حُوبي مآمي  
.*

----------


## عنيده

_السلاام .._

_جد جد تعب هالسبوعين الله يتمم ع خير .._

_بقى اختبارين لكن الله يستر من اختبار بكره .._

_مروا علي اسبوعين متعبين بشكل كبيييييير .._

_اختبار وره اختبار .._

_و بكره ريض و الاستاذه ع البلاطه ما تفهم عدل .._

_اطيرت اجيب لي استاذ يشرح لي من الساعه 8 الى 11 و هو يهذر ع راسي .._

_الحمدالله احس روحي استوعبت اخيرا الريض .._

_ان شاء الله بكره اكمل الريض بعدها عربي .._

_و الخميس ماخذه فتره نقاهه ومسافره الى الرسول .._

_احسن شي ان اخر كورس جد الجامعه يقولون متعبه بس تجربه جديده و هذا الموهم ._

_مو المدرسه الله يعين بس .._

_و حدي مستانسه انا اني استوعبت الريض و درجاتي كلهم اووك .._

_ايه بعد هذا التعب ان شاء الله زين.._

_سي يو .._

----------


## كبرياء

*يـآآآآآمسسسـآ الجود ...* 
*شخبآآآآركم ؟؟* 
*أنـآ اليوم مرره مبسووطه الحمدلله ...~*

*عندي بكره أمتحـآن [ تآريخ الأدب الانجليزي ] ..* 
*هالمـآده يآحووبي لهـآ مع انها ثقيله دم شوي ههههه ...* 
*هي 4 أبوآب ..* 
*والحمدلله محاضرآتي كآمله وكول شي تمام التمآم ..* 

*طبعـآ الأخت الي هي انا توني جـآلسسه من النوم ..* 
*قلت بسير عليكم هوونـآ ورآح أبدآ أذآكر بعد سـآعه بالضبط ..* 
*كل مـآ أخلص بـآب بسدح هذره هونـآ <~ أي مـآ ترتآحين إلآ بطول اللسآن هآآع ..~*
*يللا برب ..* 
*ودعوآإأتكم لي ..*

----------


## كبرياء

* خلصت فصل من أصل 4 !!*
*وهي إلى البقيه ..}*
*برب آخر*

----------


## كبرياء

* خلصت الفصل الثـآني وآآآآآه*

----------


## نُون

*الأثنين :*
*أطْوَل أيَامِي ، أكْثَرها إرْهَاق .!*

*.*

*مُحَاضرتي غَداً فِي السَابعة و النِّصف ؛ و بِي أرَقٌ غَرِيب !*

*.*

*أسْبُوع سَيِّء جِداً !*
*جِداً*

----------


## كبرياء

*أنـآ مبسووطه ..* 
*لآن أمتحانين خايفه منهم قدمت فيهم زييين ..!!*
*عقبـآل البآقي ..!!*

----------


## عنيده

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله .. 

شخباركم .. 

اليوم كان يوم خفيف بم ان كملنا كل المقررات بس لازم اروح لانه علي كم اختبار و ما قدمته ..

رحت و قدمته و سويت زين .. 

اما في اخر حصه جايه مشرفه القسم تفتش .. 

و يا علي قمت ماادري شسوي .. 

عندي الموبايل و الكاميرا و بلااااوي غير بعد .. 

بس طلعت سليمه خصوصا انه جت ع اخر شي و ما قدرت توصل لي .. 

الله ستر .. 

المووهم بعد ما رجعت من المدرسه هلكانه ..

خصوصا انه اخوي نقعني و هذا طلب مني عشان اقعد وياه البنات شوي ...

خصوصا اني خبرت المره الا توصلني انها ما اجيني عشان اخوي بيجيني و الشمس الله لا يوريكم  اياها تحرق جد ..

بس انا الحين قاعده في البرااد شي فضيع ..

انا الحين بطلع بس ماادري وين ..

سي يو بعدين ..

بعد الطلعه اقول ليكم و ين رحت ..

----------


## نُون

*الجُهْد وَ التعَب ؛ غَلفَا رُوحِي ظَمأً لُكلِّ شَيْء,* 
*اسْبوع بَاقٍ وَ كَفى ؛*
** * - يَرُوق لِي الكِيرلِي وَ أحْتاجُ أنْ أجربه  -*






*كَالعَادة ؛ لا أسْتَلْطِفُ الجمعَة  !*
**

----------


## نُون

*غَدَاً آخِر أيَام الفَصْلِ الثاني مِنَ السَنةِ الثالِثة - آخ بس ، متى أقول بوكرة آخر يوم اختبار نهائي - مآعلينا  << مآ علينآ* 
*تعني : لا بأس أو ‘طنش تعش تنتعش‘ و هي كلمة مُسعودة باللهجة المصرية - لايعةٍ كبودنآ و انتوا بكرامة من كثر مانسمعهآ بمقر الفيصل -* 
*.*

*الموهم* 
*أودُّ طردَ كُل شَيء منْ رَأسي لأنام كَالعالمين المُرهقين ؛ - وَ لَكنني أعرفُني لا أغْفُو ربما لأسبابِ التعب و ربما لأنني أعتدتُ* 
*سؤالَها صباح كل ثلاثاء على - رآئحة الموكا + دُخان الكورسآن - موآصلة ؟ /  أهزُّ رأسي مراراً و تكراراً للتأكيد / فتقهقه كثيراً ثم تصمت و تقول : و أنا بعد !* 
*.*

*آهٍ ؛ العُمرُ يَمضي ؛ و الدراسَةُ لا تتَزحزَح* 
*.*

*أكرهُ الأحْلام بِكلِّ أنواعِها و لَكِن لا بَأسَ بها إن حَلَّت مَحل الكَوابِيس المُزعِجة‘* 
 :weird: *.

أفْتَقِدُ أحَداً هَذا اليَوْم :[*

----------


## الفجر 110

آه ارهقني زحمة العمل 
نسيت طعم الجلوس اسبوع متعب 
لو لا بعض ممن ينفس الهم ويسلي الخاطر 
لو لا انتظار بريق امل لم تستطع ان تبقى الارواح في اجسادها الضعيفه 
لكنه آخر يوم هو ولذا ابتلعه غصة بعد غصة 
بريق ضوء امل قادم كالسيل يزيح اتربة عواصف الصحراء لتنبت زهور بيضاء كالثلج 

متنفس جميل تحياتي

ولكم سلامي جميعا

----------


## ليلاس

*خآيفة من الغذ..*

*عندي إنشغآلآت كثيرة فيه ..*

*و الخوف يزداد لـمآ أفكر في الإختبآر إللي عندي ..*

----------


## نُون

*صَبَاحٌ أبْيَض* 

*.* 


*أَنْجَزْتُ سِتَّةَ اخْتِبَارَاتٍ نِهَائِيَّةٍ مِنَ أَصْلِ ثَمَانِيَة*
*وَ الْمُتَبَقِّي اثْنَان [ الْسَّبْت + الَأَحَّد ]*
**

*الْفَوَاصِلُ بَيْنَ الْإْخْتِبَارَات تُصْهَرُ الْرُّوْح بِبوْتَقةِ الْجَحِيْم ؛ لُطْفكَ الله*


*** 

*كُنْتُ أَعِدُ نَفْسِيْ بِعَدَمِ الْإِطِّلاعَ عَلَىَ الْقَلَقِ الْبانِرِ إِلَا مِنْ بَعْدِ الْإِنْتِهَاءِ كُلِّيَةً مِنْ الْإْخْتِبَارَات لَكِنَّهَا ثَرْثَرَةٌ رُوْحِيَّة* 
*وَ وسْوَاسٌ قَهْرِي حَرَّضّا رُوحِي عَلَىَ الْإِقْدَامِ فَابْتَهَجَتْ أَسَارِيْرِيّ لِثَلَاثِ مَوَاد وَ انْتَفَضْتْ فَرَائِصِي لِمَادَّة* 
*صَاحبُ هَذهِ المَادة - انسان غثيث و ينرفز و أشك إنه فوّال  - أَمَّا الْمُتَبَقِّي بِلَا نَتَائِج : مَادتَانِ ،* 
*الْلَّهُ أَرْحَمُ بِنَا .*
 
*بالتَوْفِيق جَمِيعاً* 
**

----------


## ليلاس

*(:*

*آلأربعآء ؛؛ 11/7/1431هـ ..*

*يــوم أشعري بآلرآحة بعض الشيء ..*

*أيـــآم قليلة ,, أتمنى أن تمضي بـِـِ سرعة ..*

*و يكون فيهآ الختــآم مسكـ ..*

*........~*

*:)*

----------


## نُون

**
*دُنْياكُم فُلْ وَ يَاسَمين* 




*وَ أخِيراً ...*
*مَضَت أيَام الأسَى وَ الضِيق وَ التَعَب - الإختبارات - ،* 
*لَمْ أشْعُرَ بَعَد بِالإسْتِرْخَاءِ التّام**؛ رُبّما لأنَنا إعْتَدْنا* 
*التَعَب !* 
*أوّل أيّام السَنَةِ الدرَاسِيّة وَ بِالتحْدِيد الأسْبُوع الدرَاسّي* 
*الأوّل كَانَ جُلَّ تَفْكِيرِي وَ أبْلَغَ أمْنِياتِي ؛ اليَوْم الأخِير* 
*مِنَ الإخِتِبَارات : مَتَى سَيَأتِي ؟!!*

*وَ أتى اليَوم مُحَمّلاً بِآلافِ الأمْنِيات ، مِثْل : الشَعُور* *بِالرَاحة ،* 
*الإحْسَاس بِالحُرّية دُونَ تَلْتَزِمَ بِمَواعِيدِ الدّرَاسة ، الإخْتِلاء* 
*بِالنّفْس دُون أنْ يُعَكِّرَ عَلَيَّ صَفْوَ تَفْكِيرِي مَشْرُوع الدّرَاسة !*
*مِثْل التَبَضعِ ، مِثْل تجَاربِ المَطْبخ .. امم لَمْ أكُن مِنْ هُوَاةِ الطّبْخ* 
*وَ لَسْتُ مِنهُم ، وَ لَكننّي حِينَ أجِيدُ طَبَقاً يُكون لِـ الإحْسَاسِ* 
*بِالفَرَح طَعْمٌ مُثِير كَـطَعْمِ الْبِيبسي رُبّما < خُوش تَشْبِيه هع* 

*عَسَى أنْ تَكُون أيامكُم سَعِيدة ،* 
*وَ إجَازتكُم مُنْعِشَة ..*
*بِالتوَفِيق جَمِيعاً*

----------


## ليلاس

*الإثنين ؛؛ 23/7 ..*

*منذ لحظآت حدث أروع موقف ..*

*هو مآ كنت أحلم به ليلآً و نهآراً ..*

*مشآعر غريبة أصآبتني .. و افرحتني في نفس الآن ..*

*||[ حمدآً لله ؛؛ المتلطف في عبآده ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انجازاتي لحد الآن 
غسلت الملابس
ههههه


اتمنى لهذه الصفحة نشاطا وحيوية

----------

